# Snuggle Safe Warning!!



## christine

I am a moderator on Handicapped Pets.com and a Snuggle Safe user for the past two years. We recently averted a near tragedy due to this product. Please read the thread I created complete with pictures . I have notified the makers of the product and have yet to receive a response so I am trying to warn others of the possible danger. I will never endanger my pets or my home with this product again. http://handicappedpet.net/helppets/view ... 714#p81714

I ended up here because my Googling for distributors to contact brought up a discussion here about the product. Also, one of our moderators has some hedgehogs on her farm/menagerie and I can't believe how adorable they are!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Thank you so much for the warning, I went and read through the thread and very happy you shared this. I'm really happy that your dogs were okay and I can only imagine the horror you felt when you seen the bedding like that.


----------



## I<3Hejji

Wow! Thank you for finding us and posting this! I have been thinking about buying a snuggle safe for a few months and am happy I didn't get one now. I am so happy that you, your beautiful pets, and home were not hurt. How frightening this must have been for you all!


----------



## Immortalia

Where did you get your snugglesafe?

The one I have, and the ones I've seen, as well as their website online all say to microwave for 5 min. I can't find where it says that 8 min is the maximum time. 

I'm glad all your animals are ok.


----------



## Nancy

This is the second report of this happening. The other was Brenda Sandavol one of the hedgehog breeders and hers basically did the same thing. 

I know she contacted the manufacturer and if I remember correctly they basically told her if used correctly it was impossible to happen and that she must have heated it too long. 

Thank you for posting this. I will share it with other forums and lists.


----------



## christine

I bought it on line and, honestly, cannot remember from where. I know that mine gave 8 minutes in the instructions and I have always used that time without a problem. As I was Googling for distributors, I saw the same time on many of the ads. I don't doubt that they may be changing that on the newer versions, but "8 minutes" has definitely been out there.

Please pass this on to your Yahoo groups and any other places you think it would benefit. If it saves one pet or one home, it will be worth it. I put it on my Facebook page also.

Nice meeting you guys. Be sure to come to my board if you ever need any help with a handicapped or injured hedgehog - we have a wonderful group of people there!

Off subject bit of unimportant information: I was born in Germany and have a hedgehog doll named Fipps that my Oma gave me when I was 5 (it is an antique now!) Never seen these dolls anywhere else, but they are also adorable.


----------



## MissC

:shock: 

Holy crap!

And I was paranoid about those little disposable handwarmers!


----------



## LarryT

"(This is the max time suggested and the time I have always used unless it was already really warm.) "

The snugglesafe disk I have says it should never be reheated again untill it's completely cold.


----------



## Nancy

I've always used 5 minutes because at the time I bought the first one, that was the time given for the power of microwave we had at the time. I've stuck with 5 minutes even though the current microwave is a lower power than the other one and I know it could go longer. 

That first one also gave a expiry date and to discontinue use after the expiry. I've never paid any attention to the expiry because my snuggle safes only get used on occasion.


----------



## Nancy

Cyndy (quillyones) posted the directions to the Welfare list so here they are.



> I pulled out our Snuggle Safe Disc and the heating instructions state:
> 
> Microwave Power Time
> 600 - 650 watts 8 minutes
> 700 - 750 watts 7 minutes
> 800 - 850 watts 6 minutes
> 900 - 1000 watts 5 minutes
> 1100 - 1200 watts 3 minutes
> 1300 - 1400 watts 2 1/2 minutes
> 
> The Disc as a caution that states to replace the disc 3 years after purchase date.


In reading that, I definitely used to be microwaving them for too long with the old microwave. It was a 1400 watts so at 5 minutes I was doing it for twice the length of time I should have been. YIKES! I am certain the original directions said 5 minutes. I wonder if the time frames have changed.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Nancy, you're making me do math... on my vacation... :x 

0.95kilowatts equals... Um...

King Henry Died Unexpectedly Drinking Chocolate Milk

That's three decimal places between King and Unexpectedly...

950 Watts for mine. 

Which is 5 minutes.

Yippee... I've been doing it right


----------



## MissC

smhufflepuff said:


> King Henry Died Unexpectedly Drinking Chocolate Milk
> 
> 
> 
> In Canadian, I believe it's Kind Henry's Daughter Matilda Died Chewing Mice...
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie

glad you posted this lots of hedgehog owners in the uk use these a lot so i have added the link there too


----------



## suwanee

> King Henry Died Unexpectedly Drinking Chocolate Milk


I have never heard this mnemonic! I'd be all messed up by using "King Henry Unexpectedly Died Drinking Chocolate Milk"....oh, :?:


----------



## silvercat

suwanee said:


> King Henry Died Unexpectedly Drinking Chocolate Milk
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard this mnemonic! I'd be all messed up by using "King Henry Unexpectedly Died Drinking Chocolate Milk"....oh, :?:
Click to expand...

I've also never heard this saying. How do you use it?


----------



## smhufflepuff

silvercat said:


> suwanee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Henry Died Unexpectedly Drinking Chocolate Milk
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard this mnemonic! I'd be all messed up by using "King Henry Unexpectedly Died Drinking Chocolate Milk"....oh, :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've also never heard this saying. How do you use it?
Click to expand...

King = kilo
Henry = hecto
Died = deca
Unexpectedly = unit (whichever unit of measurement you're using like "meter" or "liter" or "gram")
Drinking = deci
Chocolate = centi
Milk = milli

The other "king" mnemonic I know is for biological classification: 
King Phillip Came Out From Great Spain ==> Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, Genus, Species. Guess that stuff from seventh grade really stuck with me, eh?


----------



## Libby_n_Captian

Wow that's super scary.... poor babies! I'm glad they were OK...
I was using a snugglesafe when I first got Captain and mine melted in the microwave and leaked all over and ruined the microwave... BUT it was old (borrowed from a friend) and I think she maay have overheated it before when she used it. It was kinda caved in towards the center but as I had never used one I didn't know this was a sign it had been overheated and that it shouldn't have been used... I have since bought my own new one. It works really well when its extra cold out and I'm worried that captain may not be warm enough and for travel to like the vet, though no longer use it daily.
I really hope this doesn't scare people away from using snugglesafes... but rather encourages people to be really careful with them.


----------



## Mew

Thank you very much for the warning on this product.


----------



## Sela

I WAS going to buy one for my Quillamina...not anymore. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## MissC

Libby_n_Captian said:


> Wow that's super scary.... poor babies! I'm glad they were OK...
> I was using a snugglesafe when I first got Captain and mine melted in the microwave and leaked all over and ruined the microwave... BUT it was old (borrowed from a friend) and I think she maay have overheated it before when she used it. It was kinda caved in towards the center but as I had never used one I didn't know this was a sign it had been overheated and that it shouldn't have been used... I have since bought my own new one. It works really well when its extra cold out and I'm worried that captain may not be warm enough and for travel to like the vet, though no longer use it daily.
> I really hope this doesn't scare people away from using snugglesafes... but rather encourages people to be really careful with them.


OMG!!! I never noticed Q-Tip's head before....he is the CUTEST!!!


----------

